# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Thót tim khám phá rừng rậm trên cầu treo

## hangnt

*Thử thách mạo hiểm nhất là đi xe đạp trên cây cầu treo vắt giữa những tán cây.*

Trên những cành cây cao vút đung đưa trong khu rừng nhiệt đới, du khách gào thét vì sợ hãi. Không ai muốn mình rơi xuống con thác chảy xiết bên dưới hay những tảng đá lớn đang chờ họ bên dưới. Đó là quang cảnh thường thấy ở tỉnh Krabi, Thái Lan, nơi thường xuyên tổ chức các tour du lịch mạo hiểm trong rừng sâu. 


Khác với những tour du lịch khám phá rừng già thông thường, du khách tới Krabi được dạo bước trên những cây cầu treo vắt vẻo, nối giữa tán cây này với tán cây khác, và được bảo vệ bởi một sợi dây bảo hiểm thắt quanh người. Độ cao của những cây cầu này lên tới 20 mét, khiến không ít người rùng mình e ngại. 


Tuy nhiên, khi đã vượt qua sự sợ hãi, bạn mới thực sự cảm nhận được vẻ đẹp của khu rừng nhiệt đới Ao Nang từ độ cao này. Khu rừng trải rộng với sắc xanh mướt tuyệt đẹp, nhìn ra những dãy núi đá vôi cao vút và càng tuyệt vời hơn khi thi thoảng bạn bắt gặp một chú bướm khổng lồ dưới chân núi.




Có nhiều kiểu cầu khác nhau nối giữa những tán cây, một số làm từ gỗ, số khác chỉ là một sợi dây đung đưa trong không khí, và điểm tựa duy nhất của bạn là hai sợi dây khác, mô phỏng “thành cầu”. 




Loại hình mạo hiểm nhất là đi xe đạp trên cây cầu làm bằng gỗ lơ lửng giữa những tán cây xào xạc. Hầu hết du khách không thể đi hết chặng đường mà vẫn giữ được thăng bằng. 


Tuy nhiên, bạn nên yên tâm bởi sợi dây bảo hiểm mà bạn đeo quanh người có khả năng giữ được những vật có trọng lượng lên tới cả tấn. Nếu bạn quá sợ hãi và la hét, những nhân viên cứu hộ sẽ đến và giúp đỡ bạn đi hết chặng đường trên cây. 


Nếu không có cơ hội ghé qua tỉnh Krabi, bạn vẫn có thể thử cảm giác mạnh với trò chơi khám phá rừng trên cầu treo này tại các thành phố Pattaya, Chiang Mai hoặc Koh Chang. 




_Theo xzone_

----------


## wildrose

trời đất! toàn trò mạo hiểm thế này. hjxhjx

----------


## khanhszin

ạc... m yếu tim k chơi trò nè dc

----------

